
How long until computers have the same power as the human brain? - pawsys
https://medium.com/ai-revolution/how-long-until-computers-have-the-same-power-as-the-human-brain-c1e9741c12de#.3d8zzeloc
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Here's a sobering thought: most insects have five ganglia or so. That's their
whole nervous system. With that amount of processing power they manage to do
vision, navigation of complex environments, and a range of tasks unavailable
to computers like predation and avoidance of predation, mating and avoiding
mortal danger from adverse environmental conditions.

Five ganglia. In terms of the article's overdone analogy (lake what?) that's
barely a teacup.

And still we haven't managed to put together a machine that can function in
the world with the autonomy and the success of an insect.

So, you know, don't be surprised if you wake up forty years from now and
wonder "where's my AI" in the same way that we wonder about our jetpacks
today. Hype is easy. AI Is hard.

------
drallison
How do you measure the power of the human brain? In some instances on some
problems computers out perform humans. For example, searching the Internet or
multiply large numbers. How would you test a computer to determine if it had
the "same power as a human brain"?

